# Need one..maybe two



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry for such a late post.. looking to either go to tequila out of freeport or the a 19th rigs and nearby reef out of sargent. I drive a 1993 robalo cuddy cabin 24 ft...With twin 150 evenrudes 2011 models. So far it's 3 of us.. looking to get one more.. maybe two. Splits costs. Wanna leave around 9 am ... come back Saturday morning. Please have some experience. And willing to put your share of the workload...As fishing is fun but also lots of work.


----------



## funpig (Jan 8, 2013)

PM sent at 12:41, text or call me at 713 505 0861 ASAP.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

Decided to postpone the trip..will repost in a few hours..


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

looking to go fishing oct 5 9362150182


----------

